# RSPCA charges Esperance farmer for animal cruelty



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

By crime reporter Nicole Cox

February 13, 2009 03:40pm

AN ESPERANCE farmer charged with cruelty against animals has this afternoon been fined $25,000 and been banned for owning livestock for 10 years.

Paul Richard Chamberlain, 60, was today sentenced in the Esperance Magistrates Court after pleading guilty earlier this week to one count of animal cruelty.

The charge related to livestock kept on a farm at Grass Patch, 80km north of Esperance, in June last year where RSPCA inspectors found more than 100 sheep were dead. Another 80 malnourished animals had to be euthanased.

The RSPCA alleged that Chamberlain was cruel to about 1700 sheep and 50 cattle by failing to provide them with proper and sufficient food and water.

It was alleged that the animals suffered harm which could have been alleviated if Chamberlain had taken reasonable steps to ensure their wellbeing.

This is afternoon, RSPCA WA spokesman Richard Barry said Chamberlain's actions were ``inexcusable''.

``Ewes were literally dropping dead with their newborn lambs left unable to fend for themselves,'' Mr Barry said.

``RSPCA inspectors were left with the unenviable task of euthanasing them. The alternative would have been to allow them to die of starvation or dehydration.

``Mr Chamberlains neglect caused these animals to perish in the most cruel of ways, literally starving to death on land that was void of anything but dust and rotting flesh.

While he worked elsewhere almost 2000 animals were left without food or water in conditions comparable to a desert. If they werent dying of starvation they were perishing face down in bogs where they went to drink. Too weak to extricate themselves from the mud, they died where they fell.''

He said RSPCA inspectors, aided by other members of the farming community, worked for several days after the June discovery to round-up the surviving animals into a single paddock where they were given food and water.

``At times of drought or near-drought, farmers must ensure that the animals they are in charge of have adequate feed and water or make alternative arrangements such as agistment or selling them,'' Mr Barry said. ``There is absolutely no excuse for allowing animals, be they farm animals or companion animals, to die in this way.''

The RSPCA seeking costs of $12,000. Submissions need to be complete by March 9.

http://www.news.com.au/perthnow/story/0,27574,25049764-2761,00.html
View attachment 16700

SHOCKING: A farmer has been charged for animal cruelty toward his sheep and cattle.


----------



## puppy (Jan 26, 2009)

Poor sheep. It's not too much effort to provide food and water. There's no excuse for this.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 6, 2009)

that brought a tear to my eye  poor sheep..and just 10 years? he wont learn


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Poor sheep.

Hmm, let us see how this farmer would like it, if he was not given food or water. 

There are certain humans in this world who if they are unkind to animals, are thus unkind to humans. They have no respect for living organisms. And thus (in my belief) they should be treated like the scum that they are.


----------

